# Austria Vignette



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

Hi Has anyone been to Austria recently and had problems with authorities over weights Go boxes etc,as this year is my first trip back too Austria since 2003 any advice Paul.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
Haven't been this year but may be going sometime in June/July. Did hear from someone that they are checking weights so you need your V5 (or new equiv) which states the MH weight or failing this a weighbridge ticket stating your weight. I have both. But the Go boxes for MH over 3.5t are expensive to use by all accounts. For this reason as we are 3.85t we will keep clear of the motorways.
Regards
Rita


----------



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

Hi Rita 
Will be taking V5 but states nothing about weight our van is a swift royale 630 which looks rather large at just over 23ft but the vin plate states max weight 3400kgs with alko conversion but a bit concerned as it looks like it could be heavier, looks wise anyway,paul.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

If you don't buy a Vignette you will need to take care which roads you use.

A Vignette is not just required for the Autobahn, it is also required for an increasing number of other main roads (generally marked at their entrance with the appropriate sign).

Even recent maps don't mark all these roads - it appears to me that if significant road improvement is undertaken, the road is often re-classified.

In heading to Vienna last year we encountered one minor road in the process of being upgraded, which required a vignette for a very long stretch.

Our van is badged outside at 3500kg, but is in fact uprated to 3850kg. We 'escaped' last year on a vignette, but it is an increasingly risky process. As noted, the go box is an expensive option, and inconvenient.

Austria is one of my favourite destinations, but is now off-limits until/unless the the policy changes.


----------



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

Hi Robinhood could you tell me were you purchased your vignette from any particular place,Paul.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Paul,
they are available at border crossings, petrol stations, Trafiken (tobacco shops), and in the past I've bought at Post Office.

If you cross the border other than on a remote road, there will be obvious signs showing the first location.

If you cross on an autobahn, it will be at the border (again with obvious sign) or at the first service station after.

There are also the odd places before the border.

There used to be a good english bit of www.vignette.at, but I can't find it now.

Hope you enjoy, Austria is fabulous, just a pity it has become large m/h unfriendly.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi rednev. This link might be of help:-

http://www.ideamerge.com/motoeuropa/guide.html


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

This site may have further information for you:-

http://www.asfinag.at/


----------

